# Individual starts a fight, now claims he should win money in a lawsuit



## Grenadier

Language isn't work safe...






Is this "DJ Freekie London" fellow justified in a lawsuit?







For those who cannot watch Youtube on their current connections, it starts with a fellow trash-talking, spewing obscenities at everyone in his way, until a trucker eventually decides enough is enough, and accepts this fellow's challenge to a fight.  

In a nutshell, DJ Freekie London throws the first punch, gets his butt handed to him, and now wants to sue.


----------



## wingchun100

In a logical world I'd say he had absolutely no right...but judges have entertained lawsuits that are even more ridiculous.


----------



## Native

Well, trucker is gonna have a hard time claiming self defense since he kinda beat that a$$hat senseless :erg:. It's unfortunate because that guy deserved it.


----------



## Steve

There was a case I recall in Seattle where Phoenix Jones, our resident superhero, agreed to fight a guy on the street.  Police actually stood by at the scene.  It was something called "mutual combat" where both parties agreed to the terms of the fight.  A duel, really.

He got into no trouble posted the video on YouTube, and I believe it was all perfectly ok.  Laws vary from city to city, obviously, but here in Washington, I don't believe this guy would have a case.

I'm on my iPad, or I'd post links.  I'm sure if you google Phoenix Jones and mutual combat, you will find articles and links to the video.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## drop bear

Here we don't have self defence we have defence against assault.

Two defences are provocation and amicable contest.

One thing you do write in a statement is. "I did not give him permission to hit me"

Ithe worst they should get is affray.


----------



## donald1

i wouldn't really call it self defense either if he accepted the challenge yet it cuts both ways, the guy who started the fight decided that he wanted to fight the moment he started making the insults.regardless of who threw the first punch they were both chose to engage in the fight. that being no victims in this situation


----------



## Steve

Did a little (very little) more research on this.  It looks like Phoenix Jones was pushing things... a little bit at least.  The Washington RCWs relevant here are below.  It looks like for it to qualify as "mutual combat" it should really be a sanctioned event, such as an MMA or boxing fight card, although it sounds like you could argue (in the legal sense) that if you agree to terms ahead of time, take some precautions to ensure safety and adhere to the "rules" you could make this work to your advantage:

*9.08.060 Provoking assault.*

Every person who shall, by word, sign, or gesture, willfully provoke or attempt to provoke another person to commit an assault, as defined by RCW 9A.36.041, shall be guilty of a misdemeanor.
(Ord. O2010-022, Added, 12/21/2010)
*9.08.070 Mutual combat.*

A person is guilty of a misdemeanor if he engages in or provokes combat with another person or persons upon the streets, walks or other areas of the city open to the public, or upon unauthorized private areas, unless such combat constitutes regularly scheduled and sanctioned sporting events such as boxing, wrestling, or the martial arts, where safety precautions are taken to reduce serious physical injury.
(Ord. O2010-022, Added, 12/21/2010)

And, for anyone interested, the video can be seen here:  

http://mynorthwest.com/76/2126651/Phoenix-Jones-fist-fight-video-goes-viral


----------

